# Enclosed Exercise Areas



## Lillibet (May 4, 2012)

I found this site while desperately searching for an enclosed dog exercise area somewhere in Kent. ANYWHERE IN KENT WOULD BE A GOOD START!
I have one older rescue dog who is crossbred German SHepherd/Border Collie and a 7 month old crossbred Shitsu/Border Collie. The older one has severe recall problems which we inherited, and even a police dog trainer was unable to help him. I cannot let him off the lead where we live as we are out in the middle of the countryside - full of all the things that trigger him - Horses, tractors, rabbits, cyclists, etc. I have 2 broken fingers, a torn shoulder muscle and a broken ankle to proove it! Our puppy is in training and attending school (~: but like most puppies, attention span is not 100%. I can call her back most times, but my partner, (who takes the dogs out for their long walks,) has little control over her. Yesterday she ran off, straight into the road. It is pure luck that there were no tractors of traffic about at the time.
*Does anyone know of a safe, enclosed, dog friendly area not too far from Sittingbourne, Maidstone or Medway????*
How can we get the councils to step up and offer dog owners this facility? They moan if dogs are running around in their parks, even though the majority of dog owners clean up after their pets. Parents moan if a dog is running free while their kids are playing, horse riders in country parks moan about dogs scaring their horses, yet no-one wants to solve the problem.
HELP!!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you tried all the local boarding kennels? One that I used to use offered hire of some of their secure walking areas.

Riding schools perhaps?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

something I'm waiting to hear back on - local clubs with enclosed tennis courts

they are secure and rented reasonably cheaply - it's just whether they will allow dogs on the court

When I first asked I said that I will walk the dogs first for them to toilet and if any accidents happen in the court then I will scoop and rinse down the area with a kennel disinfectant (will take a couple of empty milk bottles with Jeyes and water in them)

Have also written to the local council about getting a part of the park/woods fenced securely with double gate system for dogs to be offlead in as there are a lot of people complaining about offlead dogs in the park being a nuisance - charging into football games etc but no reply as yet


----------



## Lillibet (May 4, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your ideas. Will try a couple of kennels and tennis courts, but can't do stables - my older dog hates horses, completely loses it. 
Can't help thinking we should get together in large groups to lobby councils. I would love to see my old boy run free, it's what he is designed to do and it's what he desperately needs, but I can't risk it. He would run off, and if he went for a horse, tractor, cyclist - well - I'm not sure what the outcome would be, but it would not be good.
It would also do them good to socialise. They are both very friendly and it would make it so much easier for me as I'm disabled.
Guess we could start by asking who else out there has the same problem. Who wants to get something sorted, and who is willing to put their name to a petition to get the councils to take action.
Is that allowed on this forum?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lillibet said:


> I found this site while desperately searching for an enclosed dog exercise area somewhere in Kent. ANYWHERE IN KENT WOULD BE A GOOD START!
> I have one older rescue dog who is crossbred German SHepherd/Border Collie and a 7 month old crossbred Shitsu/Border Collie. The older one has severe recall problems which we inherited, and even a police dog trainer was unable to help him. I cannot let him off the lead where we live as we are out in the middle of the countryside - full of all the things that trigger him - Horses, tractors, rabbits, cyclists, etc. I have 2 broken fingers, a torn shoulder muscle and a broken ankle to proove it! Our puppy is in training and attending school (~: but like most puppies, attention span is not 100%. I can call her back most times, but my partner, (who takes the dogs out for their long walks,) has little control over her. Yesterday she ran off, straight into the road. It is pure luck that there were no tractors of traffic about at the time.
> *Does anyone know of a safe, enclosed, dog friendly area not too far from Sittingbourne, Maidstone or Medway????*
> How can we get the councils to step up and offer dog owners this facility? They moan if dogs are running around in their parks, even though the majority of dog owners clean up after their pets. Parents moan if a dog is running free while their kids are playing, horse riders in country parks moan about dogs scaring their horses, yet no-one wants to solve the problem.
> HELP!!!!


I think it is appalling that with all the activities the council cater for, dog walkers do not get a look in. There are children's parks, bridle paths, sports grounds, all paid for by the council, which in turn is paid for by us. I don't have kids, don't have horses and don't like sports. I, like thousands of others, like being out with my dogs, but tough luck.

You could try farmers as well. They sometimes have a fenced in field they are not using. It might also be a good idea to look at notice boards in local saddleries and look under equestrian in your local paper, to see if anyone is renting out a paddock, with or without stables. This would be a whole paddock, no horses, that you could have to yourself. It won't be cheap if there are stables, but perhaps you could then advertise for some like minded doggie owners to share with you?

It seems like the best idea to me.


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

A few dog kennels near me rent out their exercise areas to the public for a few pound an hour. Maybe it could be worth ringing round.


----------



## divewench (May 7, 2014)

I know that this post is old, but feel that the resurrection is good if information is updated:

Try Jeskyns Park, close to Shorne Park Jeskyns (England)

There is even an enclosed dog training area where you can let dogs run free without fear of running off if recall is a problem.

I am also working with the local councillors in Chatham, to have a section of my local park turned over to a dog area; they think it's a great idea, so letters have been sent out to the neighbouring houses, the nextdoor cemetery staff and bowls club, to see if there are any objections to the plans, and so far so good.

If you have a park nearby, set up a 'Friends of ** Park' which your local council will endorse, and then any requests _have_ to be taken seriously, and *you* could end up with your own doggy area too.


----------



## divewench (May 7, 2014)

UPDATE: The Bark Park is now open to all to enjoy, at Maidstone Road Sports Ground, Chatham, Kent ME4 6LR (where Chatham FC play).


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

My worry is once there are dog parks in an area that people will demand you should ONLY be walking your dog there and make dog walkers feel unwanted elsewhere in the area.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Have you looked on here:
https://www.facebook.com/dogwalkingfields

Three in Kent listed on there


----------



## divewench (May 7, 2014)

kare said:


> My worry is once there are dog parks in an area that people will demand you should ONLY be walking your dog there and make dog walkers feel unwanted elsewhere in the area.


I have already had this conversation with my local council. They have confirmed that they have NO INTENTION of making ANY of Kent's parks or open spaces 'dog on leash only' areas.

I would rather have a small 'Bark Park' available to me, than to sit and worry about the future consequences to all other dog walkers, otherwise nothing would get done, and no improvements would be made for those with 'special' dogs, or yellow dogs like mine (www.yellowdoguk.co.uk).

I am very proud to have convinced my council to provide us with a safe, secure area for off-leash play.



lemmsy said:


> Have you looked on here:
> https://www.facebook.com/dogwalkingfields
> 
> Three in Kent listed on there


This also includes my Bark Park! And the thread on FB includes a description of how I went about getting my council involved, if anyone else out there is determined to make changes to their local park.

After all, if you don't ask, you don't know what you'll get :Joyful


----------



## Nesty (Mar 22, 2016)

I just want to say what you have achieved is great. I have been living in Brazil for 4 years and adopted a dog there, I have recently come home and horrified to find that there are no dog parks in Kent! Or that private owners are charging people by the half hour to use their grotty inside enclosed areas! I can't believe the council haven't done this before, we are definitely behind other countries with these facilities. Even in Brazil we had dog parks!! So well done! I'm heading over from ashford today to go and check it out with my pup. As for people telling you that you can only use the park, that's rubbish. It is an area for people who want to let their dog off the lead and to play with other dogs. I can't let my dog off the lead without it being in an enclosed area as we deffo have some recall problems!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

The thought of a load of unknown to each other dogs, thrown, off leash into an enclosed area terrifys me....... but hey if it works for you, all good.

So pleased people are now fencing and renting out fields PRIVATELY, for stress/other dog free walks..........


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've found most of the supposedly secure fields aren't actually that secure  I mean they'd keep Spendog in but Rupert? Not a chance, he'd have been over or through the fencing most of them have as soon as he caught sight/scent of something.

I hope we never get to the point where dog parks are the norm but I do think we need more safe areas for dogs who can't be off lead. Whether it's privately rented spaces or public.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I quite often hire out a field and quite often with @Dogloverlou as I know its just the three dogs and Io and Bigby have known Cash for ages and I know they can have fun without any issues.

The thought of a park full of loads of off lead dogs I'd avoid.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> I've found most of the supposedly secure fields aren't actually that secure  I mean they'd keep Spendog in but Rupert? Not a chance, he'd have been over or through the fencing most of them have as soon as he caught sight/scent of something.
> 
> I hope we never get to the point where dog parks are the norm but I do think we need more safe areas for dogs who can't be off lead. Whether it's privately rented spaces or public.


Yeah they defo have varying levels of security....... but I guess you can go see em to at least know what you are getting.......


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

If I had a "dog in need of space" I would avoid an enclosed dog Park - surely it's the opposite of space away from other dogs.

There is a country park not to far from me with an enclosed dog field, although dogs aren't banned or have to be kept on lead any where else in the park I have heard comments about why aren't dogs contained to this small area.

The Bark Park pictures in this thread and the enclosed area at the country park I occasionally go to look really crowded which I would stress about my dogs feeling trapped. Plus my dogs could easily get through the fencing so my dog with poor recall would be off outside a fenced area with me stuck inside!


----------



## Nesty (Mar 22, 2016)

I went there today and it wasn't crowded. It's great for people like me who have socialised their dog since a young age and loves to play with other dogs. The park had more than enough space for him to run around. Without these spaces he would never be able to be off the lead. So fantastic! He made friends with a lovely husky and they were playing for ages. Can't wait to go back! Luckily I'm not in England long as these facilities are so few and far between. Moving to Barcelona where they have dog parks and a dog water park!!! Looks ace. But for now glad I found this one.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Most of the well socialised adult dogs I know don't love to play with other dogs. At most they want a quick meet and greet and move on with strangers. I quite like the fact we're not restricted to specific parks to let our dogs off lead but can have them off in such a variety of places.


----------

